

Reddit IAMA: former Entrepreneur who built a company w. $50,000 a month turnover - mixmax
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/cmht0/ima_former_entrepreneur_who_started_a_company_in/

======
alexro
My take away:

\-- build the product by yourself

\-- don't take any money where you give up control

\-- grow slowly, don't over-market to avoid unnecessary competition

\-- have direct relationships with clients, have a 800-number

\-- aim to charge yearly

\-- do not spend on people unless you get busy 7h each day, then train someone
for replacement

\-- the biggest mistake - giving up control by taking money and trusting
strangers

------
grep
Who is he?

~~~
ig1
Carl Herold founder of Clickalyzer (a google analytics competitor) and author
of <http://www.highercomputingforeveryone.com/>

~~~
alexro
In his words his service wasn't a GA competitor, also he's saying most of what
he did isn't provided by anyone even today. His service was analysing traffic
for how to boost the sales

